# D* Delays new HD launch?



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=366623

I call this highly highly suspect. The user has 2 post. So take it FWIW. I personally say its BS. We will see new HD tomorrow.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Don't believe everything you read


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I don't buy it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I like the comment about a CSR saying aliens stole the satellite. Ask 10 CSRs and you'll get 11 answers.


----------



## 506PIR (Sep 22, 2006)

Rubbish! Not buying into it :icon_lame
Hope I dont have to come back & edit this because of the see I told you so crowd


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

It's on the internet it has to be true...at least that's what I read in Wikipedia.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Shall I say "This has been seen", "People are checking", and I've spoken with people who have not seen any such memo.

I can't say this is totally BS, but it does smell at this point.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

I call this a wasted thread everyone knows CSRs know nothing not to mention this guys whopping 2 posts.:lol: :lol:


----------



## tealcomp (Sep 7, 2007)

I got a good chuckle out of the "aliens stole it" LOL

-Dan


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

speedy4022 said:


> I call this a wasted thread everyone knows CSRs know nothing not to mention this guys whopping 2 posts.:lol: :lol:


You can be hostile all you want but the purpose is to pass along info that may or may not be true. You may not care but there are those who would want to know if there was this info out there. Like i said I dont bye it either. Just passing the info along.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Actually it close to what Directv CFO said "some time within the next 30 days" on Directv Entertainment Expo yesterday.


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 16, 2006)

IMHO, no chance that a CSR was handed a memo with highly valuable information just as this person was activating their account. I'll be enjoying HD tomorrow morning!


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

Same poster is now saying this.


Guys, i have no reason to lie. I spent 20 minutes with her on the phone and at one point her supervisor handed her that note. She read it and said there would be a slight delay. She then covered her mic and asked him how long. He said he didn't know. Then she came back on the phone and told me the bad news. I hope it's not true...we'll see tomorrow I guess.


----------



## jeffwltrs (Apr 2, 2006)

Earl! What's up?


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

That's silly, that would never be communicated by a manager handing her a note. No way. Maybe by an email, but not her manager handing her a note.


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

I was told they were delayed until the 21st by a technician tonight as I wrote in the other thread.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jeffwltrs said:


> Earl! What's up?


No confirmation one way or another.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Let's see what CSR's have told members on here in the last month

- New HD the first week of September
- New HD the second week of September
- New HD by the end of September
- New HD by the end of October
- New Sat had blown up
- New HD on the 13th
- New HD on the 15th
- New HD on the 17th
- New HD on the 19th

Am I missing something?


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

DawgLink said:


> Let's see what CSR's have told members on here in the last month
> 
> - New HD the first week of September
> - New HD the second week of September
> ...


Yes as of today New HD on 21st


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

Can't wait for the posts tomorrow!!


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

heisman said:


> I was told they were delayed until the 21st by a technician tonight as I wrote in the other thread.


I was told the same thing


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

Well I won't be home from Disney until 9/21, so I'm OK with that.


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

Ok guys I just got off the phone w/ D* Retention. I asked him when the posted date on there intranet was showing the new channels were supposed to be launched. He stated the 19th. I then mentioned the RUMOR online and he stated he was looking at it on his screen. He then asked me to hold on while he checked something. He then came back online and stated that yes the info was correct and the channels would be launched tomorrow morning. I then had him verify for me when the intranet had been last updated and he stated about 2 hrs ago.

We will be getting new HD tomorrow. IF IF IF there was a problem that info on the intranet would be pulled immediately and they would be letting CSR's not to say it any more.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

And people wonder why they don't announce hard dates...

Or why they announce things AFTER things are launched, and confirmed working.

And as you would expect... the media/bloggers are going to be all over it like "stink on a pig".


----------



## chuckrollz (Dec 2, 2006)

i just got a call from d* .... wanting to make sure that my b-bands were installed.... so i dont buy it


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

cnmsales said:


> Ok guys I just got off the phone w/ D* Retention. I asked him when the posted date on there intranet was showing the new channels were supposed to be launched. He stated the 19th. I then mentioned the RUMOR online and he stated he was looking at it on his screen. He then asked me to hold on while he checked something. He then came back online and stated that yes the info was correct and the channels would be launched tomorrow morning. I then had him verify for me when the intranet had been last updated and he stated about 2 hrs ago.
> 
> We will be getting new HD tomorrow. IF IF IF there was a problem that info on the intranet would be pulled immediately and they would be letting CSR's not to say it any more.


Thanks for the info. Just one question though. Any way you could change your avatar? It's pretty disturbing.


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 16, 2006)

oldschoolecw said:


> I was told the same thing


Who was your source?


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

I called directv and the CSR told me that the D10 was destroyed by a newly constructed Soviet-Sino Rail Gun.


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> And people wonder why they don't announce hard dates...
> 
> Or why they announce things AFTER things are launched, and confirmed working.
> 
> And as you would expect... the media/bloggers are going to be all over it like "stink on a pig".


Is that confirmation that there is a delay, or just conjecture on why they don't set hard dates?


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

It is what it is 
and it will be here when it gets here


----------



## Jon D (Oct 12, 2006)

cnmsales said:


> Ok guys I just got off the phone w/ D* Retention. I asked him when the posted date on there intranet was showing the new channels were supposed to be launched. He stated the 19th. I then mentioned the RUMOR online and he stated he was looking at it on his screen. He then asked me to hold on while he checked something. He then came back online and stated that yes the info was correct and the channels would be launched tomorrow morning. I then had him verify for me when the intranet had been last updated and he stated about 2 hrs ago.
> 
> We will be getting new HD tomorrow. IF IF IF there was a problem that info on the intranet would be pulled immediately and they would be letting CSR's not to say it any more.


The whole thing was probably just CSRs screwing with each other. I'm sure they are not immune to office pranks. Or they are having fun with the 18 trillion phone calls they are getting. :lol:


----------



## darrellrocknroll (Sep 1, 2007)

i was just told by d that there was a problem and the channels would be delayed how long do not know sorry


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Chris12 said:


> Is that confirmation that there is a delay, or just conjecture on why they don't set hard dates?


There is no confirmation of anything...

More of the "conjecture" on the discussions over the past three weeks, on why no firm announcements....


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> And people wonder why they don't announce hard dates...
> 
> Or why they announce things AFTER things are launched, and confirmed working.
> 
> And as you would expect... the media/bloggers are going to be all over it like "stink on a pig".


No announcement but certainly the CSRs have been told to advise those that ask that the 19th would be the day. May not be "official" but certainly close enough. If tomorrow isn't the day D* certainly will be hearing from customers looking for their HD (not me). I for one have told about 5 people that have a Slimline and an MPEG4 capable receiver that new channels are being activated tomorrow. Those that I've told don't spend time on forums such as this but will be wondering where their new HD channels are.


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 16, 2006)

darrellrocknroll said:


> i was just told by d that there was a problem and the channels would be delayed how long do not know sorry


And who at D* were you talking to?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> It is what it is
> and it will be here when it gets here


Amen


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

As I stated earlier, a CSR did not tell me about the date getting pushed back. I'm just reporting what I was told by the tech. When I see the HD channels on my set is the day I believe they are launching. I'm not here to float rumors, just letting the forum know what I was told on my tech call tonight.


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

I just got off the phone with D* RETENTION about my 130b dish alignment ....and there sending someone out this coming Thursday to tweak my dish....... and this lady was VERY VERY sure that there would be about 10 to 15 HD channels availible between 6:00am to 7:00am tomorrow morning!!!

I took the word of a normal CSR that the HD channels would be availible on SEPT 1st and got BURNT....and even posted it here......but This lady was from Retention so take it for what its worth!!!!


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 16, 2006)

With the 19th being the firmest date we have seen yet, it should come as no surpirse that some people will try and get a rise out of others by posting blatantly misleading information. Unfortunate that we can't get some sort of confirmation from Earl, et.al. so that anyone posting such misinformation will be pointed out.


----------



## jaimslaw (Sep 2, 2007)

I don't care if there is mis information being bandied about about as to when the new HD channels will get fired up - so long as I can enjoy all these posts for a just a little while longer. 

Anyways, remember that Xmas eve anticipation giddiness rush we all enjoyed as a child - got just a touch of it now though I suspect it won't last much longer


----------



## sine_n_name (Jul 11, 2007)

skaeight said:


> Thanks for the info. Just one question though. Any way you could change your avatar? It's pretty disturbing.


yours is pretty disturbing too............


----------



## RichH25 (Jun 17, 2007)

From the take it for what it is worth department.... I just got of the phone with D* to activate an HR20 and deactivate my HR10. The CSR told me that some of the new HD channels would be active by 6 am tomorrow (Wed).


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

oldschoolecw said:


> It is what it is
> and it will be here when it gets here


Exactly. Either we get the new channels tomorrow or some other day, but either way they are comming. I'd rather a delay to make things went smooth, than to have problems as they roll the channels out.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

I'd say something smart about meeting you in the playoffs, but the way tito is handling the bullpen right now it may not happen.


----------



## ddpoohndave (Sep 18, 2007)

Tito is messing everything up. Pissing me off lol


----------



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

I'll be sad. I don't have any commitments for tomorrow, so it was the perfect day for the launch!  I hope it still happens.


----------



## Lundy Love (Feb 22, 2007)

It will happen tomorrow

I have foreseen it


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

ddpoohndave said:


> Tito is messing everything up. Pissing me off lol


Gagne is the worst thing that happened to this team this year. They just need to give up on thinking he will be able to do anything other than come into games that are 11-2 (either way).


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

How many posts for this troll? 49 and counting.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

My dad plays golf with Chase. I had him call and see when the next round was. He snuck in the question "So when will I get more channels my boy has been frothing at the mouth about?" He was told SOON! LoL


----------



## tametomo (Jul 7, 2007)

skaeight said:


> Gagne is the worst thing that happened to this team this year. They just need to give up on thinking he will be able to do anything other than come into games that are 11-2 (either way).


+1 to Gagne being the worst thing


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

tametomo said:


> +1 to Gagne being the worst thing


:welcome_s


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

I NOW have more HD channels and still will have more HD channels with dishnetwork by the end of this weekend........


----------



## ptimmerm (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't see why aliens would not want to steal the satellite!! Who doesn't want HD! I bet even little green men do!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

lionsrule said:


> I NOW have more HD channels and still will have more HD channels with dishnetwork by the end of this weekend........


Lucky for you.... good thing... as I wouldn't want Dishnetwork to have to pull their ad's that they have the most national HD networks... before they continue just a little while longer.


----------



## CCDMan (Jul 26, 2007)

Typical silly last minute rumor....


----------



## RUBBLE (Mar 6, 2006)

skaeight said:


> Gagne is the worst thing that happened to this team this year. They just need to give up on thinking he will be able to do anything other than come into games that are 11-2 (either way).


Gagne for Farnsworth straight up.


----------



## sunsfan (Jan 5, 2007)

chuckrollz said:


> i just got a call from d* .... wanting to make sure that my b-bands were installed.... so i dont buy it


Just got the same pre-recorded call!


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

lionsrule said:


> I NOW have more HD channels and still will have more HD channels with dishnetwork by the end of this weekend........


Really? We had no idea E* had more...wow, maybe we should all switch tonight!:lol:


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

lionsrule said:


> I NOW have more HD channels and still will have more HD channels with dishnetwork by the end of this weekend........


VOOM VOOM VOOM!!!!!


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

sunsfan said:


> Just got the same pre-recorded call!


Those calls would not stop if there was a problem. Lots have gotten that call in the past few weeks. I bet the call will continue even after channels are turned on.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Ken984 said:


> Really? We had no idea E* had more...wow, maybe we should all switch tonight!:lol:


If Directv announced no new channels until Dec 2007 tomorrow. I would not even think of switching.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

:welcome_s


tametomo said:


> +1 to Gagne being the worst thing


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

lionsrule said:


> I NOW have more HD channels and still will have more HD channels with dishnetwork by the end of this weekend........


I'm happy for you


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

markrubi said:


> If Directv announced no new channels until Dec 2007 tomorrow. I would not even think of switching.


No way I ever would either, I have no desire to pay a fee-fee for a fee of a fee for an extra fee to have the privilege of being an E* customer. 
Besides no ST, NO SALE!!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Look, I've been nice, I haven't said it in weeks... but BRING IT!!!


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

The magic 8 ball says....."Annie is singing"


----------



## SoCool (Feb 16, 2007)

RUBBLE said:


> Gagne for Farnsworth straight up.


Let them keep him!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Welcome to the forums, jaimslaw! :welcome_s

And enjoy the early Christmas Rush 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## tametomo (Jul 7, 2007)

RUBBLE said:


> Gagne for Farnsworth straight up.


I don't know about that. But I'd go for JD Drew for Trot.

Thanks guys for the welcome.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is no confirmation of anything...
> 
> More of the "conjecture" on the discussions over the past three weeks, on why no firm announcements....


Earl, Hopefully after this goes live (whenever that is) you could share with us some of your inside info. I think it would be a blast to see what was really happening vs all the conjecture that was happening here during this entire time.

Thank you


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

RUBBLE said:


> Gagne for Farnsworth straight up.


You can have him for free. At least that means that francona can't try to "build up his confidence" again.

I can't believe I'm excited that the Tigers lost tonight. This is ridiculous.


----------



## inothome (Sep 4, 2007)

cnmsales said:


> VOOM VOOM VOOM!!!!!


Isn't that a Mazda commercial? No wait, that's zoom zoom zoom.......


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 16, 2006)

3 Moderators in the last 15 minutes and no hint that there is anything substantial to the rumors...I second "BRING IT"


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

inothome said:


> Isn't that a Mazda commercial? No wait, that's zoom zoom zoom.......


Hhahahaha That is the first thing I thought when I saw that as well.


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Lucky for you.... good thing... as I wouldn't want Dishnetwork to have to pull their ad's that they have the most national HD networks... before they continue just a little while longer.


Wow, even Earl taking the bait.


----------



## hitdog042 (Dec 7, 2006)

skaeight said:


> You can have him for free. At least that means that francona can't try to "build up his confidence" again.
> 
> I can't believe I'm excited that the Tigers lost tonight. This is ridiculous.


Dude, its annoying putting up with Tito. But even more annoying is Manny's 2007 vacation. Tito all but said he's ready to play, but no Manny once again.

Trade Manny this spring if anyone will take him, move Youkilis to LF, and get a power hitting first baseman (oh, and RE SIGN LOWELL!!!!).

While we are at it, trade Crisp and put Jacoby in every day. He's ready. I'd say trade Drew, but no way anyone takes him right now.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> Earl, Hopefully after this goes live (whenever that is) you could share with us some of your inside info. I think it would be a blast to see what was really happening vs all the conjecture that was happening here during this entire time.
> 
> Thank you


i would also be interested in this info if earl is able to share...


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

lionsrule said:


> I NOW have more HD channels and still will have more HD channels with dishnetwork by the end of this weekend........


How about by the end of the month. BTW how's that MLBEI and Sunday Ticket working out for you...Oh thats rightttttttttttt. :lol:


----------



## scottjf8 (Oct 5, 2006)

The Tigers suck

that is all


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

If the channels do launch tomorrow will it launch at 6:00a.m. pacific or eastern time?


----------



## DrrD (Jan 14, 2006)

Let's see, someone "handed the CSR a _note_?"

What is this like 1985?

I call BS.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Brandon428 said:


> If the channels do launch tomorrow will it launch at 6:00a.m. pacific or eastern time?


eastern standard time


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

DrrD said:


> Let's see, someone "handed the CSR a _note_?"
> 
> What is this like 1985?
> 
> I call BS.


LOL !! i know... red flag thrown...


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

Would be Eastern time.


----------



## rlgold88 (Aug 30, 2006)

I will be sleeping at 6am go ahead and start without me


----------



## hitdog042 (Dec 7, 2006)

DrrD said:


> Let's see, someone "handed the CSR a _note_?"
> 
> What is this like 1985?
> 
> I call BS.


I thought that too, but then I thought... this is DTV customer service we are talking about... I wouldn't be surprised if they do still hand out paper memos!!!!

:lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

heisman said:


> Wow, even Earl taking the bait.


Big fish can even pull in the strongest of fishermen....


----------



## mmdkyoung123 (Aug 31, 2007)

I declare Shenanigans Everyone get their brooms


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Earl... do you have any plans to be on the forum at or around 6:00 eastern time in the morning??


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

AirRocker said:


> Earl... do you have any plans to be on the forum at or around 6:00 eastern time in the morning??


The only way I am going to be logged in... is if my 6yr decided to wake me up again at 4:30am (CT)

And even then, it is going to depend on how high he gets my adrenilin running.

that is prime sleeping time man.

I doubt I will even turn my receivers on before I leave for work.


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> eastern standard time


Small correction.

Eastern Daylight Time.


----------



## jfuchtm (Aug 22, 2007)

HD special on MTV HD channel 332 at midnight central according to zap2it.com


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I doubt I will even turn my receivers on before I leave for work.


You know you are going to want to turn them on to check.


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

tametomo said:


> +1 to Gagne being the worst thing


+1000 Just release him. He is better off the team then any where near them.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I doubt I will even turn my receivers on before I leave for work.


hmmm... so...

A... nothing is going to happen tomorrow
B... you have d* receivers at work
C... you have an engineering access card and if they do turn them on tomorrow it will be nothing new to you
D... i am reading way too much into nothing


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

rrrick8 said:


> Small correction.
> 
> Eastern Daylight Time.


i stand corrected


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

AirRocker said:


> hmmm... so...
> 
> A... nothing is going to happen tomorrow
> B... you have d* receivers at work
> ...


D....


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> D....


lol... how did i know you were going to choose that one...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

cnmsales said:


> VOOM VOOM VOOM!!!!!


 splat :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

vos !!! one of my favs... welcome to another meaningless thread.. lol


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> D....


E: He understands that IF something happens tomorrow, the channels would (most likely) still be there when he got home from work...and getting his son ready for school and getting himself out to work are more important than seeing if the HD channels are active. (<-- better priorities than many of us )


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

syphix said:


> E: He understands that IF something happens tomorrow, the channels would (most likely) still be there when he got home from work...and getting his son ready for school and getting himself out to work are more important than seeing if the HD channels are active. (<-- better priorities than many of us )


e is way too logical..


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I heard the delay came down through D*'s intricate system of string and tin cans...


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The only way I am going to be logged in... is if my 6yr decided to wake me up again at 4:30am (CT)
> 
> And even then, it is going to depend on how high he gets my adrenilin running.
> 
> ...


I can hear it now....daddy, daddy, wake up, fox news is on in high def


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

If the PM I just got from a D* CSR is true, 
I ain't going to be logging on tomorrow for all of the *****ing threads... not me. :nono2:


----------



## darrellrocknroll (Sep 1, 2007)

i talk to csr but if you ask me with all the different stories i think they don't even really know will just wait and see


----------



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

jfuchtm said:


> HD special on MTV HD channel 332 at midnight central according to zap2it.com


I think that has been in the guide there for a week or two, on the hour every hour. Thats a loooooooooooooooooong special, even for an MTV network. :lol:


----------



## crimsonblake (May 12, 2006)

I got off the phone with Directv and they said "What message are you getting on your screen" I said "no no no I'm asking about the HD status" and then he said "try reseting your receiver". I told him "I'm just trying to find out the status of HD, I don't have any problems with my receivers". After transfering me to retention, a lady told me "Yes it is true we are delaying our HD launch. We decided to wait on 1080p" :grin:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> If the PM I just got from a D* CSR is true,
> I ain't going to be logging on tomorrow for all of the *****ing threads... not me. :nono2:


what what what?? what did the PM say?


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> If the PM I just got from a D* CSR is true,
> I ain't going to be logging on tomorrow for all of the *****ing threads... not me. :nono2:


Is this someone you know personally? Why whenever someone has decent info they hold it back and "hint" at stuff?


----------



## Auraxr (May 26, 2007)

crimsonblake said:


> I got off the phone with Directv and they said "What message are you getting on your screen" I said "no no no I'm asking about the HD status" and then he said "try reseting your receiver". I told him "I'm just trying to find out the status of HD, I don't have any problems with my receivers". After transfering me to retention, a lady told me "Yes it is true we are delaying our HD launch. We decided to wait on 1080p" :grin:


too funny!:lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

pdawg17 said:


> Is this someone you know personally? Why whenever someone has decent info they hold it back and "hint" at stuff?


It wouldn't be as much fun if everyone just came out and said what they knew... lol


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> It wouldn't be as much fun if everyone just came out and said what they knew... lol


I don't know if I would call this "fun" anymore :grin:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Guy's & gals, take a deep breath, keep your beer in the cooler [maybe move it back to the refrigerator].
There is no reason, I know, that this CSR would be joking about this. 
Sorry
"UNOFICIALLY delayed whatever the hell that means"


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Guy's & gals, take a deep breath, keep your beer in the cooler [maybe move it back to the refrigerator].
> There is no reason, I know, that this CSR would be joking about this.
> Sorry


what exactly did the message say? or are you just having a little fun with us?


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

Vos Chat Now


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

cnmsales said:


> Vos Chat Now


Will do


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

He better be jerking our chains.


----------



## DarkAudit (Sep 10, 2007)

Fud Fud Fud.


----------



## geekmom (Dec 16, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Guy's & gals, take a deep breath, keep your beer in the cooler [maybe move it back to the refrigerator].
> There is no reason, I know, that this CSR would be joking about this.....


Well, my 103(b) signal strength is not above 65 on any transponder so........if there is a delay guess I need to ask D* to send out someone to check the alignment


----------



## Cybercowboy (Sep 14, 2007)

crimsonblake said:


> We decided to wait on 1080p" :grin:


I KNEW IT!!!!


----------



## chuckrollz (Dec 2, 2006)

delays, delays. oh well


----------



## 506PIR (Sep 22, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Look, I've been nice, I haven't said it in weeks... but BRING IT!!!


Lets hope tomorrow we can say its been BUHROUGHT!!:icon_hroc


----------



## elguevon (May 20, 2004)

Could it be that ELGUEVON was correct?

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=94641

Oh the anticipation!!!!! :lol:


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

elguevon said:


> Could it be that ELGUEVON was correct?
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=94641
> 
> Oh the anticipation!!!!! :lol:


Who knows, one thing is for certain, he thinks of him self in VERY high regard to talk about himself in the 3rd person.


----------



## qualitynice (Aug 30, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised if DirecTV 11 was delayed because of the spot beaming issues they are having with DirecTV 10. They may delay the launch until they come up with a solution and rectify it.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Perhaps, but that may depend on when Sea-Launch gets off their 1st launch, since D11 is #2! We shall see.


----------



## mmdkyoung123 (Aug 31, 2007)

alright, I had orginially declared shenanigans on this, but decided ot call my brother. after leaving about 15 messages threatning him if he didn't call me back he finally did. Heres what he said in a nutshell. They are having the same probs with the spot beams as they have been that weren't supposed to have an effect on launch. he says the satellite CAN transmit the new Channels it is a matter of if they are going to let them. The biggest issue seems to be more of a marketing thing than technical. Some people want to release the channels that they can in the areas that they can, aand work on the others while it's up (basically the spot beams can work but in the wrong locations I think) While others want to wait thill they have everything perfect. Lots of worrying about the monetary effects of releasing, A) not all the channels originally slated, or B) releasing all the channels but a few days later. Hope this clarifies without worrying about getting my brother in trouble. ( HE says he likes the job. don't know how.... I want to kill him and I am FAMILY.....)


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

mmdkyoung123 said:


> alright, I had orginially declared shenanigans on this, but decided ot call my brother. after leaving about 15 messages threatning him if he didn't call me back he finally did. Heres what he said in a nutshell. They are having the same probs with the spot beams as they have been that weren't supposed to have an effect on launch. he says the satellite CAN transmit the new Channels it is a matter of if they are going to let them. The biggest issue seems to be more of a marketing thing than technical. Some people want to release the channels that they can in the areas that they can, aand work on the others while it's up (basically the spot beams can work but in the wrong locations I think) While others want to wait thill they have everything perfect. Lots of worrying about the monetary effects of releasing, A) not all the channels originally slated, or B) releasing all the channels but a few days later. Hope this clarifies without worrying about getting my brother in trouble. ( HE says he likes the job. don't know how.... I want to kill him and I am FAMILY.....)


thanks for the update!


----------



## luckydob (Oct 2, 2006)

DELAYED!!!

Bill Belichick stealing our 103(b)










Seriously...they'll be on when they are on. After all...it is just TV.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

i thought spotbeams were just for sending down hd locals?? why would that have an affect on national hd's??


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

Seems like the D* website is currently down.

To better serve our customers, we are currently upgrading our site and DIRECTV.com is temporarily unavailable. We are sorry for the inconvenience and recommend you try again later.

If you are ready to order and install DIRECTV® service in your home, please call 1-888-238-7177.

For questions about your existing DIRECTV® service, please call 1-800-494-4388.


Could this be a signal one way or the other.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

gregftlaud said:


> i thought spotbeams were just for sending down hd locals?? why would that have an affect on national hd's??


I also don't understand this.


----------



## qualitynice (Aug 30, 2007)

mmdkyoung123 said:


> alright, I had orginially declared shenanigans on this, but decided ot call my brother. after leaving about 15 messages threatning him if he didn't call me back he finally did. Heres what he said in a nutshell. They are having the same probs with the spot beams as they have been that weren't supposed to have an effect on launch. he says the satellite CAN transmit the new Channels it is a matter of if they are going to let them. The biggest issue seems to be more of a marketing thing than technical. Some people want to release the channels that they can in the areas that they can, aand work on the others while it's up (basically the spot beams can work but in the wrong locations I think) While others want to wait thill they have everything perfect. Lots of worrying about the monetary effects of releasing, A) not all the channels originally slated, or B) releasing all the channels but a few days later. Hope this clarifies without worrying about getting my brother in trouble. ( HE says he likes the job. don't know how.... I want to kill him and I am FAMILY.....)


I wonder if their request/grant for a change in orbital location caused the spots beams to shift. Anyone know the answer to this? (I don't know if orbital location is the proper term, but I remember back around the 31st, they were granted permission to keep the satellite in a new location which was different than the one originally planned.)


----------



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

luckydob said:


> DELAYED!!!
> 
> Bill Belichick stealing our 103(b)


Then you'll get it back after all the whining, then he'll make you look like a fool on national TV with his better SAT plan.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

jfalkingham said:


> Then you'll get it back after all the whining, then he'll make you look like a fool on national TV with his better SAT plan.


----------



## GC71388 (Mar 12, 2007)

Just got off the phone with a csr. Basically he said everything is ready to go and they are just waiting to turn on the switch. He said that it would be another week to week and a half until they are on. Man... this ticks me off


----------



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

mmdkyoung123 said:


> A) not all the channels originally slated, or B) releasing all the channels but a few days later.


They can take all the time they need, a few days is well before "end of year" which is what has been promised in marketing. They are not going to release "all" the channels in a few days.


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

mmdkyoung123 said:


> alright, I had orginially declared shenanigans on this, but decided ot call my brother. after leaving about 15 messages threatning him if he didn't call me back he finally did. Heres what he said in a nutshell. They are having the same probs with the spot beams as they have been that weren't supposed to have an effect on launch. he says the satellite CAN transmit the new Channels it is a matter of if they are going to let them. The biggest issue seems to be more of a marketing thing than technical. Some people want to release the channels that they can in the areas that they can, aand work on the others while it's up (basically the spot beams can work but in the wrong locations I think) While others want to wait thill they have everything perfect. Lots of worrying about the monetary effects of releasing, A) not all the channels originally slated, or B) releasing all the channels but a few days later. Hope this clarifies without worrying about getting my brother in trouble. ( HE says he likes the job. don't know how.... I want to kill him and I am FAMILY.....)


Spotbeam issues would not effect CONUS. So please tell me how this would effect the national (CONUS) HD channels? Spotbeam would be new local LIL markets which non have been announced.


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

qualitynice said:


> I wonder if their request/grant for a change in orbital location caused the spots beams to shift. Anyone know the answer to this? (I don't know if orbital location is the proper term, but I remember back around the 31st, they were granted permission to keep the satellite in a new location which was different than the one originally planned.)


No the difference in 102.8 and 102.775 is negligible.


----------



## one87zuk (Sep 19, 2007)

Ken984 said:


> No the difference in 102.8 and 102.775 is negligible.


Yes, but Position is 102.58.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

qualitynice said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if DirecTV 11 was delayed because of the spot beaming issues they are having with DirecTV 10. They may delay the launch until they come up with a solution and rectify it.


:welcome_s


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

one87zuk said:


> Yes, but Position is 102.58.


No its not there N2yo is more than a week behind in updating their "real time" tracking page. It has been near its final position for a week now. Using the latest available tle from Sunday its at 102.7691.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

one87zuk said:


> Yes, but Position is 102.58.


:welcome_s


----------



## one87zuk (Sep 19, 2007)

Ken984 said:


> No its not there N2yo is more than a week behind in updating their "real time" tracking page. It has been near its final position for a week now. Using the latest available tle from Monday its at 102.7691.


Just an observation, but I have been watching for a couple of weeks for a specifics. For being a week old it has moves from -.05 Latitude to 0.04 Latitude AND 102.59 Longitude and back to 102.58 just today.

Is this week old info?


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

one87zuk said:


> Just an observation, but I have been watching for a couple of weeks for a specifics. For being a week old it has moves from -.05 Latitude to 0.04 Latitude AND 102.59 Longitude and back to 102.58 just today.
> 
> Is this week old info?


It's a week old update that describes the orbit that they are using for their "real time" tracking. The SAT is at its ~102.775 slot.


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

one87zuk said:


> Just an observation, but I have been watching for a couple of weeks for a specifics. For being a week old it has moves from -.05 Latitude to 0.04 Latitude AND 102.5 Longitude and back to 102.58 just today.
> 
> Is this week old info?


The way it works is that NORAD takes a snapshot of the sat and translates its findings into a TLE or elset. Then N2yo and everybody else can plug those numbers into software to get a read on where it SHOULD be according to the TLE. N2yo has not changed the TLE they are using so their projection is wrong, there have been 2 sets released since they updated. The most current set is from Sunday which is outdated but its the newest available.

DIRECTV10
1 31862U 07032A 07259.38200655 -.00000100 00000-0 10000-3 0 801
2 31862 000.0682 313.4479 0000890 249.3369 186.9163 01.00271998 733

That number represents the day and time in Julian that the TLE was generated. The Julian time now is on day 261 so a new set would be nice since I am sure something has changed since Sunday.


----------



## one87zuk (Sep 19, 2007)

So were might I see the lost recent position?


----------



## one87zuk (Sep 19, 2007)

Got it!


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

You can download some free software to "track" with if you like. I use Orbitron but there are others available. It is pretty cool.


----------



## mmdkyoung123 (Aug 31, 2007)

They are trying to figure out costs versus plans. If they turn it on now and start the CONUS feeds then they are basically giving up on the spot beams being fixed as they cant move it around once it's broadcasting (the way it was explained to me) They are trying to decide if it is more cost effective to continue to work on the problem to fix it and upset some customers, or start broadcasting and make the customer happy and try to fix the problem with d11 make any better sense???


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Actually that makes a lot of sense given what LameLefty has posted about the spotbeam problem. Sounds like some adjusting might help fix the spotbeam problems but they can't adjust that with Nationals up.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

So is it delayed for sure, or we don't know?


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

mika911 said:


> So is it delayed for sure, or we don't know?


We don't know....


----------



## BSHERRIS (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm firmly of the belief that nobody on here tonight really knows....:nono2:

Furthermore, speaking from the point of view of a technician (ie: those geeky techs who like to fiddle), I would think that they are going to delay the launch of the new HD channels and play with the spot beams a little longer. The monetary investment is also probabily too high to just give up so quickly.


----------



## mmdkyoung123 (Aug 31, 2007)

All things point to a delay. That being said, it's D* how SURE can we be of ANYTHING with them........


----------



## luckydob (Oct 2, 2006)

I know....








Nothing.


----------



## kintaro (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm starting to think 9/19 will be a bust.


----------



## keithw1975 (Oct 1, 2006)

So am I!


----------



## kintaro (Dec 27, 2006)

At least I'm not up late like some people here. I'll be out at 11:30ish PDT. Then I'll see how things are in the morning.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

BSHERRIS said:


> I'm firmly of the belief that nobody on here tonight really knows....:nono2:
> 
> Furthermore, speaking from the point of view of a technician (ie: those geeky techs who likes to fiddle), I would think that they are going to delay the launch and play with the spot beams a little longer. The monetary investment is also probabily too high to just give up so quickly.


I'm firmly in the belief that you've understated the scope of the nobody knows...


----------



## BSHERRIS (Dec 11, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> I'm firmly in the belief that you've understated the scope of the nobody knows...


Noooo...I think I've stated that just right.


----------



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

It is a bit of a bummer. I was looking forward to it a little bit, or a good bit. I have the day off, so it would have been fun to cruise through the new channels. Now they'll probably launch, when I have a 10 hour day or something. 

I have to admit though I've been finding some cool stuff on the HD channels we already have, since I've been anticipating the new ones.


----------



## mmdkyoung123 (Aug 31, 2007)

Well if anyone wants my .02 With the problems that they are having I think the best bet is to just let us shoot it down so they can examine it and correct the problems for d11..........


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Tom Robertson said:


> Actually that makes a lot of sense given what LameLefty has posted about the spotbeam problem. Sounds like some adjusting might help fix the spotbeam problems but they can't adjust that with Nationals up.


Perhaps they are considering putting some of the locals/markets on CONUS...which would mean some shuffling?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

hey guys... go check out this thread... http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1129935&posted=1#post1129935


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

i am just having fun reading these threads


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Well, if the new channels don't show up tomorrow, I will say a prayer for the poor CSRs who'll have to deal with the angry calls. Much as I make light of some of the misinformation they often supply, I do feel for them and they do a job I could never do.


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Actually that makes a lot of sense given what LameLefty has posted about the spotbeam problem. Sounds like some adjusting might help fix the spotbeam problems but they can't adjust that with Nationals up.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


LameLefty comments


----------



## BSHERRIS (Dec 11, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> Well, if the new channels don't show up tomorrow, I will say a prayer for the poor CSRs who'll have to deal with the angry calls. Much as I make light of some of the misinformation they often supply, I do feel for them and they do a job I could never do.


 If no new HD channels arrive in a few hours, I think there will be more than a few CSRs who won't show up for work...:hurah:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

BSHERRIS said:


> If no new HD channels arrive in a few hours, I think there will be more than a few CSRs who won't show up for work...:hurah:


If there aren't any new channels tomorrow, I'm not going to show up here tomorrow! I'm gonna hide on my boat in the middle of a nice big lake with the cellphone turned off.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> If there aren't any new channels tomorrow, I'm not going to show up here tomorrow! I'm gonna hide on my boat in the middle of a nice big lake with the cellphone turned off.


which lake? We'll find ya


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Tom Robertson said:


> If there aren't any new channels tomorrow, I'm not going to show up here tomorrow! I'm gonna hide on my boat in the middle of a nice big lake with the cellphone turned off.


Yes, I would imagine we will see just a _slight_ bit of screaming and stomping of feet around here if tomorrow isn't HD-Day (which I haven't given up on, personally). Glad _I'm_ not a moderator


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

Even if we promise not to blame our MODS.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Participating here has always been fun, so I'm glad to be a moderator to help everyone keep the place fun. I have met a lot of fantastic people thru being here.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## caimakale (Oct 31, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> If there aren't any new channels tomorrow, I'm not going to show up here tomorrow! I'm gonna hide on my boat in the middle of a nice big lake with the cellphone turned off.


I live close enough to you, I will come find you with my laptop and Sprint card!


----------



## BSHERRIS (Dec 11, 2006)

Look, if you stop and think about it, the chances of something going wrong with such a complex upgrade such as this, are on the high side to begin with.

To be honest, I was pretty surprised to get to this afternoon, and still have Directv stating that they were on schedule for tomorrow's launch.

So, IF there are any new channels come 6AM ET, I will be pleasantly surprised, but I won't be surprised either by a last minute delay. 

In the overall, the probabily of some issue arising was just too high.

B.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Their HQ here at West Coast, do you really think bosses will come 3AM PDT to watch beginning ?!


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Their HQ here at West Coast, do you really think bosses will come 3AM PDT to watch beginning ?!


Yup.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Their HQ here at West Coast, do you really think bosses will come 3AM PDT to watch beginning ?!


From what been going on, they've been up all night trying to make the decision whether to go or wait for the spot beams to be fixed.


----------



## StephenK (Sep 16, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> From what been going on, they've been up all night trying to make the decision whether to go or wait for the spot beams to be fixed.


Argh, just do it already.
The spot beams only affect a few people, you'd only be pissing off a DMA or two.
Delaying it pisses off an entire nation.

And one high school student who's been working all night and was *supposed* to have something at 6AM to look forward to.


----------



## setiamon (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't get OTA anyhow.I'm surrounded by mountains so if they delay it for what?


DTV if your watching DO IT NOW


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

HD is not active


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

StephenK said:


> Argh, just do it already.
> The spot beams only affect a few people, you'd only be pissing off a DMA or two.
> Delaying it pisses off an entire nation.
> 
> And one high school student who's been working all night and was *supposed* to have something at 6AM to look forward to.


Not to mention they'll piss off everyone who called in and the CSR's told them the 19th of September...

People probably don't know, or don't care, what the hell a "spotbeam" is... all they know is they turn on the TV, the channels they were promised are not there, and they get pissed and call D*.

They better not delay this or a LOT of people will get pissed off, and they'll start losing business to their competitors. Especially those people who were already "on thin ice" with this company, and this will be the "final straw" that pushes them to E* or FiOS or cable...


----------



## Farsight (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh, please. Most people don't even know what the activation date is supposed to be. And if they delay it for a day or a week to get it right, only children throwing a tantrum will be going anywhere.


----------



## StephenK (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey wait, what evidence exactly do we have that it will be delayed?

Seems like all this just kind of came out of the blue


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

StephenK said:


> Hey wait, what evidence exactly do we have that it will be delayed?


None, because it's not being delayed. 1.5 hours to go until the new channels show up.


----------



## chachster (Aug 25, 2004)

I just want DTV to do what they need to and make the sat they spend big money on to work with all functionality and not partial functionality. Sure, it may delay our HD viewing enjoying, but we've lived without it for this long. I know I wouldn't want to spend tons of cash on something and then find out its only got half the promised features. Anywho, just wanted to chime in as I have been reading these when is HD coming, it's delayed, etc threads.. Much enjoyment!


----------



## bkwest918 (Jul 11, 2007)

cnmsales said:


> Same poster is now saying this.
> 
> Guys, i have no reason to lie. I spent 20 minutes with her on the phone and at one point her supervisor handed her that note. She read it and said there would be a slight delay. She then covered her mic and asked him how long. He said he didn't know. Then she came back on the phone and told me the bad news. I hope it's not true...we'll see tomorrow I guess.


Maybe a delay in his INSTALL!

/b


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

3:02 here... nothing yet.... but I'm busy watching a movie so it's all good for now.


----------



## setiamon (Sep 13, 2007)

See I wasn't a troll
I WAS A PROPHET!!!!!


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

nothing here folks!
now who originally said 9/19
( I had figured this date as it was the latest of the "possibilties" listed here)
and then who added 6AM Eastern?


----------



## Fred M (Sep 18, 2007)

At 4:30 AM Central time: DirecTV Customer Service says "There has been a delay in rolling out the new High Definition Service. Circumstances are unknown and new service date is also unknown." CSR said she had already received calls asking the same question.


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh well another disappointment. It semes like that launch and excitement where soooooo long ago. D never game out with a date specific i believe. It is ashame though that the ones D hurts the most are its most avid followers (us dbs folks) when these delays continue and continue... I guess the day isnt over either but normally these event happen at 6am Eastern...


----------



## AFH (Nov 4, 2002)

MrDad0330 said:


> Oh well another disappointment. It semes like that launch and excitement where soooooo long ago. D never game out with a date specific i believe. It is ashame though that the ones D hurts the most are its most avid followers (us dbs folks) when these delays continue and continue... I guess the day isnt over either but normally these event happen at 6am Eastern...


There was the date of the 19th in that memo but Directv tried to back away from that date. When they did that I signaled a warning to me. And here we are!


----------



## BSHERRIS (Dec 11, 2006)

The only real mistake that Directv made here was making this a last minute decision change. They NEVER should have started the automated calls yesterday, as well as telling all the retention and CSR representatives that this was happening today.

The amount of grief they are going to suffer PR wise is going to be severe, and they could have easily avoided this.

Lets face it here, the decision-makers at Directv are not the brightest folks.

B.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

SatNoob said:


> Seriously though, do the masses actually give a crap..? Probably not. My guess is they're on by this weekend.


Just so you know, unless you are part of the ruling class, you are part of the masses!


----------



## DarkAudit (Sep 10, 2007)

Day ain't over yet.


----------



## loganbay (Oct 15, 2006)

ya think maybe the guy or gal who pushes the button oversleep?


----------



## Rockl (Jul 25, 2007)

SatNoob said:


> Seriously though, do the masses actually give a crap..? Probably not. My guess is they're on by this weekend.


Hope so. But NLT 9/30 for sure I guess...

Patience is a virtue that began running thin with many folks last weekend. Today could be ugly.


----------



## NtegrA (Apr 1, 2007)

For those of us that have been patiently (yeah right) waiting for VOD to kick in since Friday night.....

Which do you expect to see on your box first? VOD? new HD?


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Can I change my vote in the 50 or so "when will they launch" polls to October 19th?


----------



## ballen2221 (Jul 7, 2007)

Yeah, I want to change mine to December 31 or before :lol:


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

ballen2221 said:


> Yeah, I want to change mine to December 31 or before :lol:


At this point maybe around X-MAS
Ho ho ho


----------



## TreyS (Aug 22, 2006)

Do you think they are doing it at 6am PST? 

I was dissapointed this morning...hopefully they'll be on when I get home from work.


----------



## eibook (Jan 5, 2007)

Look on the bright side, we all now have more time to get our dishes realigned.


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

Wow, I have to say i am kind of disappointed that we didn't get the new channels this morning. That being said there are a ton of variables to getting a satellite going correctly. Hopefully it isn't delayed by more then a day or so. I hope D* doesn't wait until next Tuesday or wed. to relaunch.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

Did they ever say September 19 of which year?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, folks, it's 6am in the west and no one is shouting "I got it, I got it". We're all in uncharted territory here. Stay tuned for more.


----------



## rirwin1983 (Dec 11, 2005)

cnmsales said:


> Seems like the D* website is currently down.
> 
> To better serve our customers, we are currently upgrading our site and DIRECTV.com is temporarily unavailable. We are sorry for the inconvenience and recommend you try again later.
> 
> ...


eh, that pos site goes down several times a month, has too much "interactive" content on it and crashes the server some times.


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

Word has it from a reliable source that the reason for the hold up is that there is a problem adding the HD ACCESS PACKAGE to some accounts. Somewhat like what happened with the DOD. I for one have not had this package added to my account either. Dont know if this is truly the issue but I heard the info and thought i would pass id along.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

cnmsales said:


> Word has it from a reliable source that the reason for the hold up is that there is a problem adding the HD ACCESS PACKAGE to some accounts. Somewhat like what happened with the DOD. I for one have not had this package added to my account either. Dont know if this is truly the issue but I heard the info and thought i would pass id along.


So what is the magic line that should be on our statements for the new HD (once it's turned on)?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

KenH at AVSForums also is saying according to his M8 ball its just a matter of days.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

cmnsales;

Thanks for the info. It does make some sense. But, we may really never know the true problem.


----------



## ltrain20 (Dec 12, 2006)

cnmsales - know it does not matter much but I believe your source as I have not seen the HD changes hit my account but I was not too worried about it as my billing cycle is not til the end of the month.
However this morning the Sports HD, Cinemax HD, Starz HD, and HD Access all hit my recent activity.

So I am willing to buy into this until someone says no that is not it.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

ltrain20 said:


> cnmsales - know it does not matter much but I believe your source as I have not seen the HD changes hit my account but I was not too worried about it as my billing cycle is not til the end of the month.
> However this morning the Sports HD, Cinemax HD, Starz HD, and HD Access all hit my recent activity.
> 
> So I am willing to buy into this until someone says no that is not it.


Well, I'd rather believe that to be the cause, rather than issues w/ D10 or with the MPEG4 encoders.

OTOH, it doesn't inspire confidence in DirecTV to not have this in place well before the 19th. Maybe old R15 programmers are now in charge of the billing/authorization system.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

BSchneider at AVSForums is saying he expects the delay to not go beyond 2 1/2 days. Take it for what its worth but he is usually on target.


----------



## greenwave (Oct 23, 2006)

ziggy29 said:


> Did they ever say September 19 of which year?


awesome :lol: :lol:


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

hmmm this is interesting. on the D* web site HD page if you click Premier under packages they Show HBO HD west in the coming soon and now available section........


----------



## pattcap (Sep 24, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> KenH at AVSForums also is saying according to his M8 ball its just a matter of days.


The old M8 Ball, 
I still liked the stolen by aliens line....


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

I've also heard the billing issue as the cause. As of 30 seconds ago I still don't have those additional HD access charges on my account.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

ChicagoTC said:


> I've also heard the billing issue as the cause. As of 30 seconds ago I still don't have those additional HD access charges on my account.


Mine popped in within the last 10 minutes.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

cnmsales said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=366623
> 
> I call this highly highly suspect. The user has 2 post. So take it FWIW. I personally say its BS. We will see new HD tomorrow.


Looks like this guy was correct ?


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

ChicagoTC said:


> I've also heard the billing issue as the cause. As of 30 seconds ago I still don't have those additional HD access charges on my account.


Are the channels uplinked ? If the problem is with just HD Access, should the channels be uplinked and available in engr mode ?


----------



## Xer0dIn (Mar 30, 2007)

I had a service request today to see why my hr20-700 kept saying searching for sat signal. He just left. Turned out that it's because the box is not switching between tuners. I only have one line run to the box. Anyways, I didn't ask him about the new channels but he was checking for the B-band converters on my box to see if they were installed and mentioned that some of the new HD channels were coming online tonight @ 6. He didn't say what time zone. But hopefully not all hope is lost. Oh, and I know the guy, he lives on the 2nd street in my sub-division. So I don't think he would give false information.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

nataraj said:


> Are the channels uplinked ? If the problem is with just HD Access, should the channels be uplinked and available in engr mode ?


They are, as I understand it.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

It would appear to make sense that it's a billing/activation issue if/since the channels have been up in engeneering mode. Up is up, no matter how many/few can see them.


----------



## PR Buick (Oct 12, 2006)

All I've seen is this:

09/13/2007 ...HD Access $-8.33 $-0.52 
09/13/2007 ...HD Access $8.33 $0.52 

No specific channels listed.


----------



## CCDMan (Jul 26, 2007)

> ya think maybe the guy or gal who pushes the button oversleep?


Reminds of years ago when a new local ISP where I was making inquires about service actually told me they would be ready to offer service soon because "we are just waiting for those guys at the internet to throw the switch!". Maybe D* hired the same "switch guys"! <g>


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

The only thing that points away from being activation issues is that DirecTV could have put the new HD channels up in "free preview" mode so as not to take the PR hit they're now taking.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

tuff bob said:


> The only thing that points away from being activation issues is that DirecTV could have put the new HD channels up in "free preview" mode so as not to take the PR hit they're now taking.


I think they would have been turned off for everyone instead of on for everyone unless their account was marked to get it. True, they could have gone ahead even then but this would have had it's problems too. That is of course if this is the reason.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

tuff bob said:


> The only thing that points away from being activation issues is that DirecTV could have put the new HD channels up in "free preview" mode so as not to take the PR hit they're now taking.


They would have to cut agreements with the stations to do so. And some programming (like RSNs that were supposed to go live) have programming that is regionally restricted by law.

Far easier to just wait a couple of days and get it right.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Xer0dIn said:


> I had a service request today to see why my hr20-700 kept saying searching for sat signal. He just left. Turned out that it's because the box is not switching between tuners. I only have one line run to the box. Anyways, I didn't ask him about the new channels but he was checking for the B-band converters on my box to see if they were installed and mentioned that some of the new HD channels were coming online tonight @ 6. He didn't say what time zone. But hopefully not all hope is lost. Oh, and I know the guy, he lives on the 2nd street in my sub-division. So I don't think he would give false information.


would be nice, but not sure that is going to happen


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

tuff bob said:


> The only thing that points away from being activation issues is that DirecTV could have put the new HD channels up in "free preview" mode so as not to take the PR hit they're now taking.


DirecTV is not taking a "PR hit". They have promised nothing more than that some new HD channels would be rolled out by the end of September, so nobody besides the cutting edge techies who hang out in forums like this and read rumors of supposed new HD roll out dates have any reason to think that the new HD channels are "late" in being activated.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

This really does bear serious thought, reflecting on our own approach to this world and today's non-event. You may have seen it earlier, but perhaps not his follow-on post:

AVSF poster Marv800:

"This is insanity. I've been planning on this for months. I had my TV watching schedule strategically set up, and even added a 50" plasma to my viewing room so that I may view twice the content come today. I took yesterday and the remainder of the week off for vacation so I could enjoy these new channels. Let me tell you all.. I dont take vacation time lightly. The last time I took this much time off, was the launch of the Playstation 3. Sony made good on their word, and the PS3 launched without a hitch. I must have played motorstorm and Resistance until my fingerprints wore clean off. I was hoping for a similar experience today. This is ridiculous. I don't know what to do. I havent slept since yesterday afternoon when i got caught up on sleep so I waould be well rested at 12:01 am this morning. Nothing has happened. I've spent hours navigating the DirecTV menus, trying to figure out what was going on, and probably another 3 hours trying to log into DBStalk, but its down. I thought I was doing something wrong.. now I find this thread.

I just want to curl up in a dark hole somewhere and die."

Many AVSF posters quite unsurprisingly immediately siezed upon the presumed parody,

But Marv800 then  continues:

"There is not parody, no satire, no joke here. And I dont appreciate the implication that I find this funny. This is serious. Television programming is an integral part of my life. Many of you might find it funny, or think that im a "loser" because I watch so much TV, but the reality is, not all people are as well adapted socially as most of you probably are. I find solace and gratification in watching TV. My TV programming is the epicenter of my life. Dramas, news, sports, soaps, movies, and gameshows are very rewarding when you accept them as a part of your life instead of just a form of entertainment. So when something as anticipated as this fails to meet expectations or worse yet, fails to be delivered, its devastating.

I dont care if you people understand or even sympathize with my point of view. At the end of the day, its my own perspective, and no one elses. It just upsets me that thopse people at DirecTV could have such an adverse impact on my life."

Made me seriously re-examine my _own_ perspective on this afternoon's one hour dog walk....


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I think my head just imploded at the implied shallowness of this person.

I like my TV - love HD ...but wow.


----------



## since 2/96 (Feb 7, 2007)

okietekkie said:


> I think my head just imploded at the implied shallowness of this person.
> 
> I like my TV - love HD ...but wow.


It's classic Aspergers Syndrome...a very highly functioning form of Autism. My son has it. Look it up if you've not heard of it.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

since 2/96 said:


> It's classic Aspergers Syndrome...a very highly functioning form of Autism. My son has it. Look it up if you've not heard of it.


Now that is a whole nother story and one that would make sense. I admit that the only experience I have had with autistic children have been severe cases.

Thank you though, for the clarification.


----------



## since 2/96 (Feb 7, 2007)

okietekkie said:


> Now that is a whole nother story and one that would make sense. I admit that the only experience I have had with autistic children have been severe cases.
> 
> Thank you though, for the clarification.


No sweat, with my son (13), his passions are Star Wars and Politics (loves Bill Maher). He's scary smart but, outside of school, he could care less to talk about much more than those two subjects.


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

K4SMX said:


> This really does bear serious thought, reflecting on our own approach to this world and today's non-event. You may have seen it earlier, but perhaps not his follow-on post:
> 
> AVSF poster Marv800:
> 
> ...


This guy is a mess and could snap at any minute, what a kook! What happens if the power goes out, he 's liable to go on a killing spree


----------



## since 2/96 (Feb 7, 2007)

teebeebee1 said:


> This guy is a mess and could snap at any minute, what a kook! What happens if the power goes out, he 's liable to go on a killing spree


Not that I'm trying to be an Aspergers Syndrome advocate here (sorry mods) but read about it and you'll understand that those like Marv800 are the way they are for a reason. I'm also not completely implying that this is what he has, but I'd be willing to bet a paycheck on it...


----------



## swirl_junkie (Sep 1, 2007)

Maybe some of these people you're making fun of are bedridden, or confined to their houses. Maybe that would put make this a bigger deal , if it was all you really had.


----------



## vonrotten (Sep 19, 2007)

Bosox, 

My son is 9 and has Asperger's as well. He could care less about the HD, but if pokemon were suddenly turned off it would definately be an issue...

vr


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

since 2/96 said:


> Not that I'm trying to be an Aspergers Syndrome advocate here (sorry mods) but read about it and you'll understand that those like Marv800 are the way they are for a reason. I'm also not completely implying that this is what he has, but I'd be willing to bet a paycheck on it...


I'm a psychologist (albeit not clinical), and I actually wouldn't bet on it...a few things don't seem right...though diagnosis via a couple of internet postings is fairly ridiculous.


----------



## since 2/96 (Feb 7, 2007)

vonrotten said:


> Bosox,
> 
> My son is 9 and has Asperger's as well. He could care less about the HD, but if pokemon were suddenly turned off it would definately be an issue...
> 
> vr


Well don't expect the pokemon obsession to end anytime soon...any idle time my son has he is playing his pokemon games on the DS...I remember the juvenile I was at 13 :lol: so I don't complain at all that he's always safe and sound at home!


----------



## since 2/96 (Feb 7, 2007)

bwaldron said:


> I'm a psychologist (albeit not clinical), and I actually wouldn't bet on it...a few things don't seem right...though diagnosis via a couple of internet postings is fairly ridiculous.


maybe, but it's my paycheck.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

since 2/96 said:


> maybe, but it's my paycheck.


Indeed it is. 

Anyway, too deep a topic to get into here in any detail.


----------



## since 2/96 (Feb 7, 2007)

bwaldron said:


> Indeed it is.
> 
> Anyway, too deep a topic to get into here in any detail.


but it does beat talkin' 'bout the Sox these days


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

since 2/96 said:


> but it does beat talkin' 'bout the Sox these days


Can't argue with that. It appears that they're just happy to get into the playoffs and don't care about winning the division. While that may have worked for a few teams in the recent past, and may be the right strategy WRT health etc., it's no fun to watch right now.


----------



## vic7037 (Sep 9, 2007)

since 2/96 said:


> but it does beat talkin' 'bout the Sox these days


Don't look know, but the Yanks are chasing down the BoSox.


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

K4SMX said:


> This really does bear serious thought, reflecting on our own approach to this world and today's non-event. You may have seen it earlier, but perhaps not his follow-on post:


Thanks for the followup. I was following that thread earlier today and never noticed he posted saying it wasn't a joke.


----------



## since 2/96 (Feb 7, 2007)

bwaldron said:


> Can't argue with that. It appears that they're just happy to get into the playoffs and don't care about winning the division. While that may have worked for a few teams in the recent past, and may be the right strategy WRT health etc., it's no fun to watch right now.


Yeah, it's been a rough week to be a Sox fan. At least tonight they were in HD. Hopefully Toronto can continue their winning ways this weekend and we can sweep Tampa (I'll be there Saturday) to keep winning the division alive.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

vic7037 said:


> Don't look know, but the Yanks are chasing down the BoSox.


Gee, you just noticed 

Actually, I expect that once Detroit is officially eliminated, both teams will go into full playoff prep mode. I'm old school, don't like the wild card -- this would be an intense pennant race without it.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

since 2/96 said:


> Yeah, it's been a rough week to be a Sox fan. At least tonight they were in HD. Hopefully Toronto can continue their winning ways this weekend and we can sweep Tampa (I'll be there Saturday) to keep winning the division alive.


I've got tickets for Friday, not sure if I'll be there Sat or not.


----------



## since 2/96 (Feb 7, 2007)

bwaldron said:


> Gee, you just noticed
> 
> Actually, I expect that once Detroit is officially eliminated, both teams will go into full playoff prep mode. I'm old school, don't like the wild card -- this would be an intense pennant race without it.


I'm old-school too (we had a really cool librarian in 7th grade that allowed a few of us to watch the playoff game in '78) but I'd rather not go through _that_ again!


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

since 2/96 said:


> I'm old-school too (we had a really cool librarian in 7th grade that allowed a few of us to watch the playoff game in '78) but I'd rather not go through _that_ again!


I was in college in Milwaukee in 78. Lotsa beers consumed after that game :nono2:

But for perspective, following an out-of-town pennant race in the pre-ESPN, pre-internet world was a heckuva lot harder than it is these days. Forget HD, radio would have been fine


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

:backtotop

I come in looking for info and keep getting Sox/Yanks talk. Anything new on the HD Launch?


----------



## since 2/96 (Feb 7, 2007)

bwaldron said:


> I was in college in Milwaukee in 78. Lotsa beers consumed after that game :nono2:
> 
> But for perspective, following an out-of-town pennant race in the pre-ESPN, pre-internet world was a heckuva lot harder than it is these days. Forget HD, radio would have been fine


No kidding. Although my Dad does not have internet and relies upon NESN and DIEHARD magazine for his Sox news, he's not too far behind when we talk Sox. I do scoop him most of the time but he does alright.


----------



## one87zuk (Sep 19, 2007)

Ken984 said:


> You can download some free software to "track" with if you like. I use Orbitron but there are others available. It is pretty cool.


I finally got a chance to down load the Orbitron software, but DirecTv 10 is not available or ??? Is there something I missed? I found all the rest (I think) of the DirecTV Sats.


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

New info related to a test channel broadcasting at 6 a.m. ET on D10.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99757


----------



## Baxter Mccloud (Apr 4, 2007)

So its 9-20 and still no HD. :crying_sa I went into work today, well really yesterday, and as soon as I get my computer up and running I see "HD launch delayed".  There was a mention that this was due to "account authorizations". 
The good news is that there was no mention of issues with the D10 itself, aside from the spot beam issue that we all know off. They are still urging CSRs to advise customers that it will happen by the end of this month.  So we will have HD sometime over the next 11 days! We just have to patient and stop asking "are we there yet?" :lol: 
I think that it was a bad decision on D*'s part to make a big hoopla on its employee system about a date that was not 100%. I do not believe that any of us were informed to not give the date out. To D*'s credit though, they have never made a official press release as this being the date. Probably because they knew that there could be some delays.
Hopefully with the extra time with this delay, they will make sure that all HD channels are transmitted it the best quality possible and use the max amount of bandwith possible.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

Baxter Mccloud said:


> So its 9-20 and still no HD. :crying_sa I went into work today, well really yesterday, and as soon as I get my computer up and running I see "HD launch delayed".  There was a mention that this was due to "account authorizations".
> The good news is that there was no mention of issues with the D10 itself, aside from the spot beam issue that we all know off. They are still urging CSRs to advise customers that it will happen by the end of this month.  So we will have HD sometime over the next 11 days! We just have to patient and stop asking "are we there yet?" :lol:
> I think that it was a bad decision on D*'s part to make a big hoopla on its employee system about a date that was not 100%. I do not believe that any of us were informed to not give the date out. To D*'s credit though, they have never made a official press release as this being the date. Probably because they knew that there could be some delays.
> Hopefully with the extra time with this delay, they will make sure that all HD channels are transmitted it the best quality possible and use the max amount of bandwith possible.


Yeah, I think you guys are damned if ya do, damned if ya don't. I don't envy you. Hang in there.


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

The more I think about it, the more I wish Google would launch its own satellite television services  

They would decimate both DirecTV and Dish in no time IMO

I find myself at a stalemate right now, I've had DTV for 5 yrs and refuse to switch over to the HR-20..... I am hooked on Tivo and hate the H-20 and HR-20 user interface. My only option is to get the Tivo HD series 3 and switch to digital cable.... but I keep hearing bad things about this as well.

Oh how I wish the HR10-250 would decode MPEG-4 :nono2:


----------



## trixie05 (Sep 19, 2007)

logan2575 said:


> The more I think about it, the more I wish Google would launch its own satellite television services
> 
> They would decimate both DirecTV and Dish in no time IMO
> 
> ...


well I have had the TiVo HR10-250 and R10 and loved for a long time but I have the HR20-100 and its much better then TiVo. As D* keeps rolling out software update to the receiver the user interface is becoming more advnaced then TiVo could be. The only feture TiVo has better is the jump back when you press play while fast forwarding or rewinding.

MY 3 children can operate the HR20 bette then the HR10-250...its so simple


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

trixie05 said:


> well I have had the TiVo HR10-250 and R10 and loved for a long time but I have the HR20-100 and its much better then TiVo. As D* keeps rolling out software update to the receiver the user interface is becoming more advnaced then TiVo could be. The only feture TiVo has better is the jump back when you press play while fast forwarding or rewinding.
> 
> MY 3 children can operate the HR20 bette then the HR10-250...its so simple


My H20 drives me nuts:

Don't you just hate the sub menu that comes up everytime you hit 'Guide'?

And what about searching for a title function? When I move the selector button to each individual letter, it takes forever! It lags so bad. Let's say I want to search for the movie 'Ocean's Eleven'..... well to get to each letter takes about 3 seconds.... not like my Tivo unit that is lightning quick. I also hate this new "boom" sound (like an elevator makes) when I hit exit/clear after bringing up the info banner. All of a sudden it does this all the time..... like since July. It's really irritating.


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

trixie05 said:


> well I have had the TiVo HR10-250 and R10 and loved for a long time but I have the HR20-100 and its much better then TiVo. As D* keeps rolling out software update to the receiver the user interface is becoming more advnaced then TiVo could be. The only feture TiVo has better is the jump back when you press play while fast forwarding or rewinding.
> 
> MY 3 children can operate the HR20 bette then the HR10-250...its so simple


The HR20 does auto-correct or jumpback as you call it. That was instituted a few software releases ago.


----------



## davidord (Aug 16, 2006)

logan2575 said:


> My H20 drives me nuts:
> 
> Don't you just hate the sub menu that comes up everytime you hit 'Guide'?
> 
> And what about searching for a title function? When I move the selector button to each individual letter, it takes forever! It lags so bad. Let's say I want to search for the movie 'Ocean's Eleven'..... well to get to each letter takes about 3 seconds.... not like my Tivo unit that is lightning quick. I also hate this new "boom" sound (like an elevator makes) when I hit exit/clear after bringing up the info banner. All of a sudden it does this all the time..... like since July. It's really irritating.


The HR20 gives you a choice if you want the guide to show up first, or the sub-menu. So, that's one less thing for you to worry about. When, or maybe if, D10 becomes operational you could always use both boxes and switch to the HR20 when needed.


----------



## trixie05 (Sep 19, 2007)

logan2575 said:


> My H20 drives me nuts:
> 
> Don't you just hate the sub menu that comes up everytime you hit 'Guide'?
> 
> And what about searching for a title function? When I move the selector button to each individual letter, it takes forever! It lags so bad. Let's say I want to search for the movie 'Ocean's Eleven'..... well to get to each letter takes about 3 seconds.... not like my Tivo unit that is lightning quick. I also hate this new "boom" sound (like an elevator makes) when I hit exit/clear after bringing up the info banner. All of a sudden it does this all the time..... like since July. It's really irritating.


Yeah I understadn but the HR20 is much better then the H20.. I know I know after having a R15 and a H20 where it woud seem that all you mentioned would be a problem. But, In fact all those features are updated on the HR20. It faster and you have the option if you want to categories before the guide or not. It an option in the menu you can change. The search feature is alot faster then the H20 or R15 ever. Not sure about the sound whe you hit exit/clear..I hate the sounds from either receiver to be honest. IThere HR20 is the evolved H20 and R15 combined.


----------



## RichH25 (Jun 17, 2007)

logan2575 said:


> My H20 drives me nuts:
> 
> Don't you just hate the sub menu that comes up everytime you hit 'Guide'?
> 
> And what about searching for a title function? When I move the selector button to each individual letter, it takes forever! It lags so bad. Let's say I want to search for the movie 'Ocean's Eleven'..... well to get to each letter takes about 3 seconds.... not like my Tivo unit that is lightning quick. I also hate this new "boom" sound (like an elevator makes) when I hit exit/clear after bringing up the info banner. All of a sudden it does this all the time..... like since July. It's really irritating.


Guide sub-menu: Down load the CE's for the H20. There is an option to bring up the guide first instead of the sub menu. This feature is already built into the latest software version of the HR20.

Boom sound: Turn the sound effects off. I have 4H20's and 2 HR20's and don't have this boom sound on any of them.

Speed: I just upgraded my HR10-250 to an HR20 this week. I find the HR20 to be MUCH faster in every aspect to the HR10. The guide scroll on the HR10 was painfully slow. The guide on the HR20 is much faster. IMO, this is worth the upgrade alone. I find the user interface on the HR20 to be different, not better or worse, just different. The only feature I miss is the Season Pass Manager. There is a way to get at this info through the To Do list, but it is not as elegant. As a long time Tivo devotee and HR10-250 hold out, I have no issues with the HR20 having now made the switch.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

logan2575 said:


> The more I think about it, the more I wish Google would launch its own satellite television services
> 
> They would decimate both DirecTV and Dish in no time IMO
> 
> ...


Possibly, but it would be in beta for 10 years.


----------



## skohly (Mar 14, 2007)

RichH25 said:


> Guide sub-menu: Down load the CE's for the H20. There is an option to bring up the guide first instead of the sub menu. This feature is already built into the latest software version of the HR20.
> 
> Boom sound: Turn the sound effects off. I have 4H20's and 2 HR20's and don't have this boom sound on any of them.
> 
> Speed: I just upgraded my HR10-250 to an HR20 this week. I find the HR20 to be MUCH faster in every aspect to the HR10. The guide scroll on the HR10 was painfully slow. The guide on the HR20 is much faster. IMO, this is worth the upgrade alone. I find the user interface on the HR20 to be different, not better or worse, just different. The only feature I miss is the Season Pass Manager. There is a way to get at this info through the To Do list, but it is not as elegant. As a long time Tivo devotee and HR10-250 hold out, I have no issues with the HR20 having now made the switch.


I hope not to blasted but how does one download a software to get rid the guide to load first?

Steve


----------



## Raphael754 (May 22, 2007)

vic7037 said:


> Don't look know, but the Yanks are chasing down the BoSox.


Yeah the yanks will win division.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

rirwin1983 said:


> eh, <...>.


 Post#212.

So, are you scamming people here too?

When are we going to get our refunds for the 622's you sold us and never delivered ?


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

skohly said:


> I hope not to blasted but how does one download a software to get rid the guide to load first?
> 
> Steve


This is all OT, but that feature will be automatically downloaded to your receiver in the near future for some boxes, if it's not already there. I've lost track of where we are in the current FW versions, and I don't know what receiver you have. It will appear in the Display options under Setup, if it's available to you. You may have to scroll down to see all the options.


----------



## Starchild (Sep 4, 2007)

Raphael754 said:


> Yeah the yanks will win division.


Not on your life!! The division is still ours to win!


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Starchild said:


> Not on your life!! The division is still ours to win!


... or lose!


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

n3ntj said:


> ... or lose!


or choke on...1 in the loss column. Papelbaum gives up great bombs. Nice grand salami in Toronto.

I heard they changed the signage in Fanieul Hall from "The redcoats are coming" to "The Yankees are coming!!!! The Yankees are coming!!!"

Besides if the sox choke Bostonians will finally have something to B%^ch about again.:lol:


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

mocciat said:


> or choke on...1 in the loss column. Papelbaum gives up great bombs. Nice grand salami in Toronto.
> 
> I heard they changed the signage in Fanieul Hall from "The redcoats are coming" to "The Yankees are coming!!!! The Yankees are coming!!!"
> 
> Besides if the sox choke Bostonians will finally have something to B%^ch about again.:lol:


My wife calls Papelbon "Poopy Butt"!


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

Yankees and Red Sox fan all need to calm down. :eek2: 

You know the Angels are gonna win it all again this year! 

Home field advantage will guarantee it!


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

K4SMX said:


> This is all OT, but that feature will be automatically downloaded to your receiver in the near future for some boxes, if it's not already there. I've lost track of where we are in the current FW versions, and I don't know what receiver you have. It will appear in the Display options under Setup, if it's available to you. You may have to scroll down to see all the options.


What does OT mean?

I checked my H20 Display settings and there was no option for removing the sub-menu

I went into settings and this is what I found for my software:

Original Version: 0x100C
Past Upgrade: 0x2021, Mon 8/13 @ 2:34am

I'm just dying to get rid of this sub menu, please help me


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

logan2575 said:


> What does OT mean?


OT = Off Topic


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

HD Will be here

Sunday
Monday
Tuesday
Wednesday
Thursday
Friday
Saturday

EaglePC for Preident


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

cforrest said:


> OT = Off Topic


Thanks


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

logan2575 said:


> What does OT mean?
> I checked my H20 Display settings and there was no option for removing the sub-menu
> I went into settings and this is what I found for my software:
> Original Version: 0x100C
> ...


OT means off topic. 
My H20 shows the grid first because I downloaded the CE (Cutting Edge) software when it was available. Visit the Cutting Edge part of the forum for all the information.
Remember that if you download a CE, you are a participant in a testing process, and there are risks and responsibilities. All the details are in the Cutting Edge forum.

Or, you can wait for this feature to make it to the National Release.


----------



## detfan68 (Jul 17, 2007)

Yo Mr. Irwin, there are some folks looking for you, and I am sure you know where..Might want to get in touch with them..LOL It would be in your best interest, trust me..

Thief!!!!


----------

